# How many eggs did you get today?



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I got 25 from 34.

25/34

677 eggs for August


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe one but considering all of my birds are over six years old, that's saying something.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

6/16, many are old and retired.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

12 eggs....

3 from my 5 bantams (2 are 1.5 and 3 are 2.5)

The rest from my big coop with.... Uh...... A bunch of chickens, but they are all molting.. The Marans look most diseased when molting (actual bare patches).

The rest are just scruffy.









My one OE though is still laying... 
And there are 2 eggs from my 5 Marans.
3 eggs from the 7 Doms
3 eggs from the 9 Leghorns


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Odd, but my Polish/Houdans/Creveceours have been the most consistent this year. My one BO lives up to her name. My 8 year old Jersey lays an occasional egg. The Speckled Sussex lay a lot but not every day. 2 Jersey/bantam crosses lay many eggs. I was surprised to find that my 3-7.5 year old Polish and my 6 year old Polish still lay pretty good. 

Yesterday I got 9 eggs out of 18 potential layers.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> 12 eggs....
> 
> 3 from my 5 bantams (2 are 1.5 and 3 are 2.5)
> 
> ...


I love those dark eggs.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Why thank you! I do too!


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

Oooo. Those 2 bottom left in the pick are gorgeous.



Alaskan said:


> 12 eggs....
> 
> 3 from my 5 bantams (2 are 1.5 and 3 are 2.5)
> 
> ...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yesterday- 0. Day before-1. Not including one egg daily from the silkies.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

solidwoods said:


> Oooo. Those 2 bottom left in the pick are gorgeous.


Thanks! 

Those are from Marans.


----------



## krisandjason (Nov 1, 2015)

I have 8 Red Sex Link Hens and I got one egg from each today 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

krisandjason said:


> I have 8 Red Sex Link Hens and I got one egg from each today
> View attachment 19050


Show off! 

I got 0.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Some of the original flock is starting to slow down.The new ones a starting to lay regularly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

i got 4..........................


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

12 of 25. I inherited 7 RIR and they never lost a beat. I got them Sunday and they laid 1 or 2 Monday and 6 today! My others laid another 6 .


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I got 10....we had omelets for dinner


----------



## happy_girl71 (Jul 6, 2016)

2 out of 8


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I got 6 out of 7. Pretty much get 5-7 a day every once in a while I will only get 4 but that is rare so far.


----------

